# Turkish Sand Coffee???



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)

Anyone seen this?

http://laughingsquid.com/a-vendor-in-jordan-makes-turkish-sand-coffee-that-appears-to-brew-like-magic/


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Very clever way of brewing in a commercial environment when you got queues of customers


----------

